# Enneagram types from most to least



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Please write down which type you relate to most to least of all the nine types. If you are not sure about which you relate to the mostest of sertain types, just write them on the same line. :happy:


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

1 + 4 + 5
3 + 6
9 + 8
2
7


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

4, 6
3
5, 7
9
1
8
2


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

7, 6
4, 3
9, 1
5
8, 2


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

5
8
3,9,4 
7
6
1
2


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

5=9>(Based on basic fear, 5 a little more, but I have a lot of them both in me, and 9 affects me greatly when dealing with groups/making decisions)4>2>3=6>1>7>8


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Based on the core motivations and core fears:

7 > 1 >> 6 > 8 > 5 > ... and after that, not much difference.

Based on _behavior_, which is not the correct way to type: :tongue:

7, 5
....
That's it! lol

I did mistype as core 5 before, because I used behavior to type myself and my behavior was, and still is, 5ish.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

*Highest *----------------------------------------------------*Lowest*
*4 > 7 = 5 (almost equal) > 9 > 6 > 2 > 1 > 8 > 3*


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

6, 9
7, 4
5
2
3
1
8


----------



## kaelze (Nov 11, 2019)

7, 5
4, 6
9
1
8
3, 2


----------



## Pasteldemerme (Feb 6, 2020)

5
4=9
6
8
7
1
2
3


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth (Dec 31, 2019)

6
7
2
3
4
9
5
8
1


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

6, 5, 1, 4, 9, 3, 7, 2, 8


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

I strongly relate to: 7, 5
I somewhat relate to: 8, 4
I have no relation to: 2, 9
I actively dislike: 1, 3, 6

With regard to instincts:
sx > sp >>>> so

487 sp/sx (ideal type)
136 so/sp (nemesis type)


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

3, 1, 5
8
4, 6
9
7, 2

sx>sp>so

My ideal partner is likely some variation of 153 or 154 sx/sp.
I have to say that it truly depends upon the individual, though.
MBTI greatly affects the appearance of an Enneatype.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Inside Job said:


> 136 so/sp (nemesis type)


Ugh....I strongly approve this statement


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

5, 4
3
7, 9
1
2, 6
8


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

Inside Job said:


> I actively dislike: 1, 3, 6
> 
> 136 so/sp (nemesis type)


:angry:

In all seriousness, I wonder if there is a relationship chart for enneagram types.

1
6
3 (sp version only), 5
4 (only the bad characteristics), 8
2
3 (so-sx), 4 (entire character), 7

Get along best with 1s if our values align, like 4s (In small doses) and 9s
Never liked 7s, always end up in huge conflict with 3s (so-sx) and 8s, can argue with 1s if our values clash (not common)


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Arthrospira said:


> :angry:
> 
> In all seriousness, I wonder if there is a relationship chart for enneagram types.
> 
> ...


I'm not completely convinced there can be only the negative sides of a personaliry profile. For example there might be good sides even to...well, let's put it on the edge; let's go as fare as to say even a killer, for example they might still be strong and goal oriented nomatter how cruel...


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

Electra said:


> I'm not completely convinced there can be only the negative sides of a personaliry profile. For example there might be good sides even to...well, let's put it on the edge; let's go as fare as to say even a killer, for example they might still be strong and goal oriented nomatter how cruel...


I’m not certain what exactly you mean. I never called a type completely negative. If you’re talking about “4 (only the bad characteristics)” what I meant was that I only relate to the characteristics of an unhealthy 4, which is where 1s move to under stress.

If you mean my dislike for 7s, 3s and 8s; I didn’t say they are horrid people who should be exterminated. What I meant was that usually when people display avarage traits of these types, a mutual dislike and constant disagreements tend to arise. Of course they can be decent people, but that doesn’t make us automatically get along.

As for your killer example, in the true fashion of a type 1; traits like strength, hard work, goal-orientedness only hold value for me when they’re in the service of a good cause. In fact I’m more likely to dislike a strong murderer more, their capabilities give them more responsibilty to do good and yet they choose to inflict harm instead. I think a kind-hearted disabled person is much more superior to an athletic, successful mercenary.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Arthrospira said:


> I’m not certain what exactly you mean. I never called a type completely negative. If you’re talking about “4 (only the bad characteristics)” what I meant was that I only relate to the characteristics of an unhealthy 4, which is where 1s move to under stress.
> 
> If you mean my dislike for 7s, 3s and 8s; I didn’t say they are horrid people who should be exterminated. What I meant was that usually when people display avarage traits of these types, a mutual dislike and constant disagreements tend to arise. Of course they can be decent people, but that doesn’t make us automatically get along.
> 
> As for your killer example, in the true fashion of a type 1; traits like strength, hard work, goal-orientedness only hold value for me when they’re in the service of a good cause. In fact I’m more likely to dislike a strong murderer more, their capabilities give them more responsibilty to do good and yet they choose to inflict harm instead. I think a kind-hearted disabled person is much more superior to an athletic, successful mercenary.


I'm sorry; I could certainly have expressed or explained my self better.


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

Electra said:


> I'm sorry; I could certainly have expressed or explained my self better.


Well I tried to cover all the bases but in case my post wasn’t explanatory enough, I’d be happy to answer if you clarify.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

1. 1
2. 5
3. 6
4. 3
5. 9
6. 2
7. 8
8. 7
9. 4

or

1. 5
2. 1
3. 6
4. 3
5. 9
6. 2
7. 8
8. 7
9. 4


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Probably something like this: 
4 >= 5 > 6 >= 3 >= 7 > 1 > (2 = 8 = 9)

But it varies from time to time.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

The Veteran said:


> 1. 1
> 2. 5
> 3. 6
> 4. 3
> ...


This dude just numbered numbers


----------



## Hekat (Mar 1, 2020)

Is enneagram trustfull?


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Convex said:


> This dude just numbered numbers


Oh. Did he now?


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Arthrospira said:


> I’m not certain what exactly you mean. I never called a type completely negative. If you’re talking about “4 (only the bad characteristics)” what I meant was that I only relate to the characteristics of an unhealthy 4, which is where 1s move to under stress.
> 
> If you mean my dislike for 7s, 3s and 8s; I didn’t say they are horrid people who should be exterminated. What I meant was that usually when people display avarage traits of these types, a mutual dislike and constant disagreements tend to arise. Of course they can be decent people, but that doesn’t make us automatically get along.
> 
> As for your killer example, in the true fashion of a type 1; traits like strength, hard work, goal-orientedness only hold value for me when they’re in the service of a good cause. In fact I’m more likely to dislike a strong murderer more, their capabilities give them more responsibilty to do good and yet they choose to inflict harm instead. I think a kind-hearted disabled person is much more superior to an athletic, successful mercenary.


I agree with much of what you said. My rankings, at least, were based on a rough average of my interactions with people of every type. Everyone is at least a little bit crazy, but some neuroses are much easier for me to tolerate than others. For example, I find the passion and grounded warmth of 2s quite fascinating. We often become a head and heart team, approaching the same artistic problem from different, but complementary angles. 

Overall, I tend to have the most trouble getting along with 6s, especially if they are sx-last. I prefer to act first, experiment with a few options and create a plan of action as I go along. Unfortunately, 6s require a detailed plan and much assurance before they will make a decision. I feel like they question me well beyond what is reasonable, and their habit of dreaming up worst-case scenarios has a suffocating effect on my mood and creativity.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

5 > 6 > 4 > 1 > 9 > 7 > 8 > 3 > 2


----------



## Glad (Mar 13, 2020)

1>8>6>4>3>5>2>7>9


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

4
1
7
5
3
6
9
2
8

?maybe


----------



## Squidney (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m a sx 7 with 6 wing and 749 tritype and as far as relating goes from most to least I would say 7,4,9,2,8,3,6,5,1 but as far as who I like to be around the most I would say 9,7,4,8,2,6,5,3,1.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

6, 4, 1,
5, 3, 9, 7
8
2


----------



## Neetee (Sep 24, 2019)

Most: SFF eio vvu eer n


----------



## MintCoffee (Jan 8, 2020)

My tri. 

9: My core. I'm a pretty easygoing gal, I go with the flow and get along with most people and forgive easily. I'm not a very cheerful person or anything, but I'm an optimistic person at heart. Like I know things will work out in the end even though my reactive fixes say otherwise. I've also pretty stubborn at heart, cause I end up following my gut even if someone tells me I should do something else. And yeah, I dislike conflict, it hurts. I'm good at compromising too. Unfortunately, I'm also very sleepy. I'm lost in my daydreams a lot; sometimes that's most of what I do on a lazy day. 

4: Very close to 9, I've considered it as a core but I don't think I'm reactive core. I've lived life feeling different from others and I find beauty in sadness and being flawed. I'm constantly comparing myself to my others cause of that feeling of being different. Uniqueness just means a lot to me too; I want my clothes, my art, my writings, all to be unique. Lol, I even take pride in eating weird food cause it's another thing that makes me unique. I do get angry when misunderstand me, but I don't vocalize it so that's also why I type as 9 core. 

6: My fixes are all pretty even, but one thing I don't relate to is how they reach out for support. I mean I do technically cause I'm a very uncertain person, but I get shy about asking for help a lot so I don't feel as support seeking as other 6s. But yeah, I'm one of the most indecisive people I've met. I'm very security focused and that makes me think of all the ways something could go wrong. I'm constantly unsure of myself and doubting everything. Loyalty is something I strive for too. I've considered it as a core too, but eh.

The middle cause I'm a 9 and relate to everything

1: I am pretty critical of myself and brood over the mistakes I make a lot. I'm not that critical of other people though(except on the inside muhaha). I'm a perfectionist at my work, but at the same time I'm pretty disorganized.

3: My level of ambition depends on my mood lol. Sometimes I'll be like, "I wanna publish a story!" and then other times I'm like, "I don't need to achieve much, I just wanna be happy." I guess integration is what's making me so wishy washy about it. I get competetive about things I'm passionate about but not super so. I don't need to be at the top for the most part, as long as I'm not failing. I'm too scatterbrained to really follow any goals.

5: I love knowledge of all kinds and I seek to understand how the world works. I worry about being incompetent a lot and I'm a private person and I feel rejection sometimes because I surpress and minimalize my needs a lot. There's not much I don't relate to for 5 actually, 6 just hits home harder. 

7: I appreciate the finer things in life and I have a fairly wide variety of interests. However, I don't want to not have fun, but excitement is just...loud. I like to relax and I'm not a fan of parties or pep rallies. I like trying new things, but I'm also a nervous person so I'm not super brave. I've been called adventurous but that's mostly with food lol. I'm positive core so I'm gonna do some escaping, but yeah, I find beauty in sadness. 

2: I try to help my friends and family and I'm pretty generous, I like giving meaningful gifts. I don't do that to get love though, I just think it's a nice thing to do. I don't really fear being unloved much either. I don't want to be hated of course, but as long as we're getting along I don't think about being "loved" with most people. 

The bottom
8: I'm a protective person, but that's about it. Anger is something I try to hold back, because in my opinion it's mostly a petty emotion and it hurts others. It's nice to be in control(probably cause I'm a gut type), but I'm too shy to really be a leader and I don't care to boss around others.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

5 >> 4 = 1 > 6 >> 9 = 7 > 3 > 2 = 8


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

3
5 
9
6 
4 
8
7
1
2


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

I would say not counting my fixes (794) probably hmmmm

1- This is my disengration point and a wing on my 9 plus I sometimes have super egoish anger and can be critical and nit-picky. 
3- A strong intergration point for me plus a wing on my 4. I do like to be successful and put together and I want to be admired.
6- A disengration point for me and my cores wing. I can be suspicious of others and questioning of things. 
5- Intergration point for me and I do like to research, amass information and am pretty withdrawn. 
2- I can be 2ish with people I am close to but I would say overall im not very 2 . 
8-Im not anti 8 or anything like I don't like to be controlled and I am protectgive of people I love but 8 just is the least me out of em all.


----------



## Japhet (Mar 21, 2020)

UNDERSTANDING:
5 > 4 > 9 (IMO they are extremely easy to comprehend) > 3 > 1 > 7 > 2 > 8 > 6

RELATING/SIMILARITY/"I FEEL THAT": 
4 > 5 > 1 > 3 > 8 > 7 > 6 > 9
Pretty linear here, just depends on my access to the type.


----------



## bengesserit8675309 (Dec 2, 2017)

outside world: 
5>4>9>7>2>8>1>3>6

inner world:
4>5>8>6>2>9>7>3>1

it's interesting because my wings are dominant when I'm with other people, it's like as a shadow. I don't know if it is like that generally?


----------

